# different mosses



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a moss, bright green, really soft, smooth. Basically just ground cover, like astroturf effect, only natural. Anyone know what this moss is?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

*moss*

sounds like kyoto moss to me. theres a picture of some growing from spores in my gallery.

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10275/normal_1amoss.jpg

there was also an awesome kind of moss growing in a vivarium at deep sea world near edinburgh in scotland

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10275/normal_pondtank2.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

The first one is nice, but the second picture is exactly what I'm looking for. Is there any way of getting it?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Not to hijack, but wondering how long it took the kyoto moss to get to that point?

Thanks
Ryan

And i'd like to recomend that you try blackjungle's tropical pillowmoss, grows great! Most mosses seem to just simply survive(if that) but this stuff is growing and spreads relatively fast for a moss.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

*moss*

the kyoto moss took about 4-5 weeks to get to that BUT i didnt give it the ideal conditions or spray it regularly with ricewater. in the future i will try and find out what kind of moss it is in that tank and where they got it from. its deep sea world in edinburgh if you call them up there may be somebody who can tell you. it was the golden poison dart frog tank its in.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*moss and ricewater*

One can spray the ricewater directly on the moss in the terrarium without worry about spraying on the frogs, other plants ect.?

How often do you recommend spraying the moss this way? I usually spray with RO/DI water daily just before feeding time.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

*ricewater*

you can spray it on at least once a week, maybe more but i didnt want to risk overdoing it.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*ricewater*

Thanks
The frogs dont mind the extra carbs?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

*moss*

ah well when i did it it wasn't in a vivarium it was in a seed tray. i cant imagine the extra carbs would effect the frogs too badly.


----------

